# Poorly Pigeon in Garden



## Ettwah (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,
We appear to have a poorly pigeon in our garden! It has been sat by the back doorstep since yesterday afternoon, has not really moved, apart from trying to escape from a mean cat - doesn't seem to be able to fly (my house mate said it flapped it's wings but couldn't get any air), is very still, quite puffed up and is stood in some odd coloured droppings.
Is there anything we can do for it? Should we ring someone? Are a house of students with very little bird knowledge so are at bit of a loss!
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What part of Norwich are you in? There is a good rescue place out on the Cromer Road, I am near by, if transport is a problem I can collect him and take him out there. Have PM'd you my number.

In the meantime, can you pick him up, put him into a box and if you have one wrap a hot water bottle ina towels and place him on that? If it is a wood pigeon or a collared dove, move slowly so he doesn't panic.

This is the sanctuary, I transport birds from my vet to them when I can:

Wing and a Prayer Wild Bird and Owl Haven/Rescue
30, Cromer Road
Stratton Strawless
Norwich
Norfolk
NR10 5LU

Telephone: 0776 6685102

http://www.wingandaprayerhaven.org.uk




Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

OK, I decided to bring this one home for warming , observation and rehydration while I do the aviary chores that require daylight.

She is a small feral, she looks OK, bright eyed and alert, small but formed poop, BUT her mouth looks cyanosed (but when I use a torch it looks pink)and is making a snuffly noise. No sign of canker but I will check this with the microscope. She doesn't attempt to use wings .


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

How wonderful of you to take her in and tend to her.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SENDING BEST HOPES that this pij will be OK! 

Obviously there is something wrong, but, hopefully, nothing that can't be cured!

TWO GREAT THUMBS UP FOR GETTING THIS PIJ, Cynthia!!

Will look forward to positive updates!

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks ! This pigeon has been lucky so far, he landed in the right place where his plight was recognised by someone who cared and instead of taking him to the nearest vet (who has a reputation for killing all feral pigeons that are taken to the surgery) Ettwah found Pigeon Talk! From that point we can usually organise something.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

And here is the little lovable:


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sweet looking bird. Looks just like my Baby Charlie.

Good luck with this one, it surely did find the best place to get help.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Update: He can't be feeling too bad as he is cooing quite loudly now!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We can fly!!!!!!!

At the moment Peter Pan is perched on my curtain rail.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Peter Pan*

Cynthia,

You have certainly done wonders for this little one, per your updates.

I'm happy to hear the news and love that name and appreciate the updates.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Trees, but I haven't done anything except keep him sheltered fed and warm. I think he still needs to be kept under observation for a while, he flew down from the curtain rail and crash landed. One plan is for John to take him home on Sunday. At the moment I have three pigeons indoors and John is on his way here with three more...so much for my determination not to have pigeons inside, but what can you do when they are ill? I am tempted to up the prednisone for the weekend!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Feefo said:


> At the moment I have three pigeons indoors and John is on his way here with three more...so much for my determination not to have pigeons inside, but what can you do when they are ill? I am tempted to up the prednisone for the weekend!


Oh my goodness, I think you'd better up that dose !!

Love the name Peter Pan by the way. 

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Cynthia, it's very good of you to take in this poorly pigeon especially as I know you have bad respiratory problems. Are you sure piggie is a him though?

Piggie looks very much like Wendy from the photo!!!!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I sure do know what that determination is not to have birds in the house at least too many and I am sure glad that beautiful feral pigeon was helped and you all worked together which is lovely and if I wasn.t so far away I would be asking to adopt it. Peter Pan is a good name and by all means get a much stronger something to add to the orginal medicine that I assume you need to take for health and maybe I will go to my doctor for a prescription or two for my pains as well. You are doing wonderful with your homeless and helpless sick birds---best wishes for all...c.hert


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Janet! 

PQ, I also thought he was a Wendy, but then he started to cooooooooo!!!  John daren't take him home for his quarantine as he would be bound to draw attention to his other lodgers.

Thank you, c.hert, I am hoping to return him to the garden where he was found, he might have a mate there! I have chronic pigeon lung disease and have assured the hospital that I don't have pigeons in the house ...when I said that it was true, but suddenly I have 6 lodgers.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Peter Pan needs to attract a Tinkerbell, who can sprinkle magic dust or prednisone where needed.

Take care of yourself, Cynthia. Hoping for happy endings and happy landings for all concerned. 

In our backyard (at aunt-in-law's and mother-in-law's in Antwerp) we feed two or three wood pigeons, two Eurasian collared doves, a jaybird, some blackbirds, a sparrow or two, on a daily basis.

No rock dove visitors yet, though they are quite common around here.

Larry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Peter Pan needs to attract a Tinkerbell, who can sprinkle magic dust or prednisone where needed.


Eeeeek! Noooo!!!! Tinkerbell is my cat and she is already *very *attracted to the room we have Peter Pan in! 

Glad to know that selected pigeons have found you, it is always so comforting to see they have had a good meal.

Cynthia


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I think that we will all wind up with chronic pigeon lung disease and this is the pitts in thinking about but I know it is coming for me someday but I hope that I am really old if and when it happens...sorry for you right now my friend and glad you are having it treated and medical care right now for the poor is the pitts...here where I am--wish I could go to veternarian instead...c.hert


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Peter Pan has progressed to the aviary. My objective was to take him back to his home ground for release, but I am still uncertain about his flying ability. He was flying well in the bedroom but in theaviary is busy protecting two box perches that are at ground level, he has not flown up to the higher perches yet, so he will stay here a little bit longer.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I think that we will all wind up with chronic pigeon lung disease and this is the pitts in thinking about but I know it is coming for me someday


It isn't inevitable...apparently it only affects 20% of pigeon keepers and in various degrees of severity. I thought it couldn't happen to me, because I have never been allergic to anything. But I can't help thinking: "No good deed goes unpunished!"


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What do you do for your condition (freefo) do you wear a mask? and what bothers me is my eyes start to water and I wonder if anyone else out there has this symptom with their eyes (like constant dry eyes)., and you sure do help pigeons and animals any way you can as me as well. Just curious on what the symptoms are in case I might have it too as well as wet watery eyes...Thank you for your help with our piggies...c.hert


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

c.hert, if you are at all worried please send a blood sample to the British Pigeon Fanciers Medical Research Team for analysis. It is free, all you have to do is get the doctor to take a sample: http://www.pigeon-lung.co.uk/samples.html

I wear Bradwest Aircap 2...it is like a motorcycle helmet that filters the air that I breathe when I am in the aviary http://www.bradwest.com/

It didn't affect my eyes, just started with a dry cough and weight loss. I thought both were age related, the dry cough because I was on ACE inhibitors for high blood pressure, the weight loss because my mother lost weight as she grew older. Then the cough became productive but the X-rays were clear, gradually I became weaker and shorter of breath and my lips turned blue. All this was attributed to stress! But eventually I became so weak and, apparently, deliripous that I couldn't get to the doctors surgery so he came to the house and had me admited to hospital where they put me on steroids and oxygen.

I do my best to avoid antigens but my last medical report stated that I had shadowing of the lungs, air trapping and that the specialist was pessimistic about my being ever able to come off steroids. But I am still hoping to outlive my pets, which include two one-year-old cats!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats wonderful information for me or anyone else who might think they have this type of problem and I do appreciate it. I have had my eyes check but it always come back dry eyed and everything else is okay for they call it allergy eyes--like crying--all the time. Thanks for the mask and blood information and I might very well take advantage of it at least check into it further...Thanks ...Freefo....c.hert


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That must be horrible. I have had watery eyes when I was driving and found it very disturbing!


----------

